# Cockatoo island fish



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

:lol: Here it is.

August 19th high tide 6.00am approx, fish till 9.00am then meet for an hour or so.

:roll: wata ya reckon ?

 fishing Russ


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Anyone know a coffee shop nearby where we can pull up the yaks?


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

great thinking Peril

If there is a cafe at the marina where kraley has his mooring it would kill 2 birds with one stone. We may have to change our fish location though ?

 fishing Russ


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

kraley said:


> We can launch from the Marina if you want.


Curious to know if that marina in the past was known as Lucas and Son as Jack Lucas was a good mate before he died in Port Macquarie many years ago


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

kraley said:


> Works for me.
> 
> We can launch from the Marina if you want.


Do you have a yak Ken? You're welcome on board Peril.

Are there any issues launching at the marina or parking?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

kraley said:


> Don't really know - just got a berth there now and boy was that hard to get. Sydney has a few more boats than berths. I'll ask John, the current owner what the history of it is next time I run into him.


No need to mate by posting the aerial pic its confirmed; it is the old Lucas site anly a lot flasher than in his day


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I'll be happy to launch at that beach next to the marina. Plenty of moorings and rocky shorelines around Five Dock Pt - Five Dock Bay, Abbotsford Bay, Drummoyne Bay. Tarban Ck across the river.

What does everyone think?


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi ya Dodge

Mate we used to fish on the little old rickety wharf that was on the end of the road where the bridge once was, :shock: wow didn't we get some cracker fish from there.

 Geez that was 30 bloody years ago :shock: 

 bring it on,

the 2nd half is gonna be a ball terra :roll:

Peril .......Sounds good mate, if it's Yak friendly then why not. It puts us in the right place so Im happy with it.

 fishing Russ


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Russ said:


> Geez that was 30 bloody years ago :shock:


 :lol: :lol: Mate I was fishing it 50+ years ago, the old bridge was the only bridge then, the present one didn't even have survey pegs at that stage.

I lived a Gladesville and got quality bream near the bridge on bread, the Drummoyne bakers bread caught fish, while the Gladesville bread was useless :wink:, and we think working out SPs is tough to please the fish, seems nothing has really changed


----------

